# Poplar and Willow Trees - Safe or Not? w/Goats and Horses



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 12, 2012)

So I have some Ash trees and a couple Evergreen trees growing in my pasture.  I want to add a few more trees to create more shade.  I was thinking about Poplar or Willow trees.  Do you have either with your sheep, goats or horses?

Let me know.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't know but I'd like to know to.


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 12, 2012)

I have Ash with several of my pastures, which the Horses, Cow's and Sheep have used.  On newer trees I put fencing around as they like to eat the young tender bark.  Once the tree is five or more years old they tend to leave it alone.  I do have 1 Weeping Willow by a Pond but haven't had any livestock with it.  

Poplars are nice cause of their quick grow but they can be prone to high winds and will probably only last thirty years or so depending on the type.

Quaking Aspen's are nice and similar to a poplar tree.  The leaves in the wind sound like a rain shower, its very tranquil sounding.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks.  I looked up Quaking Aspen, they are pretty fast growing and beautiful in the fall.  I will give a copy of those a try also.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 12, 2012)

Safe isn't the question. The question is will they live through the goats eating them to the ground?    How will you protect them from being ravaged by the goats?


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 12, 2012)

goats eat my willows but not my tulip popular


----------

